# Developing 120



## joyride (Nov 16, 2007)

I am completely new to this, but am thing of getting a TLR.  My friend just checked one out from school, and just holding it made me tingly!  I want one badly.  However, Im not sure on how to develop it.  It looks like I can develop it in my tank, but is the film the same as standard B&W film?  Also, I think I have a 120 tray for my enlarger, but I have to check.  Anything else I would need to shoot with a TLR?


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Nov 16, 2007)

film is film is film.

a camera strap and a tripod makes TLR's MUCH easier to use, especially the strap.


----------



## nealjpage (Nov 16, 2007)

Sw1tchFX said:


> a camera strap and a tripod makes TLR's MUCH easier to use, especially the strap.



I don't have one for mine.  What makes it easier?  What have I been missing out on?! :shock:


----------



## ann (Nov 16, 2007)

120 film needs reels to fit that size film, and you will need more chemistry to cover that reel.

times may or maynot be different as film sizes have different bases which create different development times, the rest of the chemisty times stay the same except you will need a larger volume of chemistry.

the tripod adds stability.

you will need a negative carrier for 6x6 negative, a lens to cover that size format 75-80 and the enlarger must have the ability to change condensor distance to handle that format. Other than that the process will be basically the same.


----------



## joyride (Nov 16, 2007)

now the next problem is that I cannot find the negative carrier for my beseler 67cp.  Anyone know where I can find a 6x6 for it?

Just found one on BH for $80!  I didnt even pay that much for my entire darkroom.


----------



## Skyhawk (Nov 16, 2007)

joyride said:


> now the next problem is that I cannot find the negative carrier for my beseler 67cp.  Anyone know where I can find a 6x6 for it?
> 
> Just found one on BH for $80!  I didnt even pay that much for my entire darkroom.



Ebay.

And, a TLR is a lot of fun and will give you great negatives to work with.

Only one real problem with playing around with medium format film. It will make you want to move up to large format film.

Enjoy.

Jeff


----------



## ann (Nov 16, 2007)

make a negative carrier from matt board. easy to do and very cheap.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Nov 16, 2007)

nealjpage said:


> I don't have one for mine.  What makes it easier?  What have I been missing out on?! :shock:



You've been missing out on balance! you can rest the camera on your neck, so the vertical movement is controlled, that way your hands can keep it steady alot easier.

It's like slinging your strap around your arms with an SLR, or the sling on a rifle around your body.


----------



## nealjpage (Nov 16, 2007)

Sw1tchFX said:


> You've been missing out on balance! you can rest the camera on your neck, so the vertical movement is controlled, that way your hands can keep it steady alot easier.
> 
> It's like slinging your strap around your arms with an SLR, or the sling on a rifle around your body.



Oh, I"ve been missing out on lots of things!  It's how I live my life!


----------



## joyride (Nov 17, 2007)

Well, I was chatting with a friend that makes custom BMX parts, and after reviewing my 35mm carrier he should be able to make me one!  Good thing he already owns an MF camera....He will make me the piece, and can use it when he wants to print.  Now I just need to find a relatively inexpensive TLR


----------



## nealjpage (Nov 17, 2007)

Check out the Yashicas.  My first TLR was a Yashica LM.  Paid $35 on ebay.  It jammed up a year or so after that, but I _could_ get it fixed if I wanted...


----------



## floridabwoy (Nov 20, 2007)

ann said:


> make a negative carrier from matt board. easy to do and very cheap.


OMG!!!!


Your plastic reels should click while twisting them. Just move them out 
a notch to 120 size and clicke them back connected. Make sure you 
read the instructions and use enough developer when developing...

ENJOY 120s is where its at.


----------



## Antithesis (Nov 22, 2007)

I use the patterson plastic reels that are compatible with 35mm, 80mm (I think) and 120mm. Like floridaboy said, just set it to the widest setting. When your loading the film onto a reel it is a bit trickier than 35mm because the film tends to bend a lot more. I take all the film off the take-up reel in the darkroom, find the tape holding it to the light protective backing and it off right behind the tape. I used the normal amount of developer (20oz according to my teacher) and got 5 perfect rolls shot on a Holga. My teacher was most impressed.


----------



## doobs (Nov 22, 2007)

Antithesis said:


> I use the patterson plastic reels that are compatible with 35mm, 80mm (I think) and 120mm. Like floridaboy said, just set it to the widest setting. When your loading the film onto a reel it is a bit trickier than 35mm because the film tends to bend a lot more. I take all the film off the take-up reel in the darkroom, find the tape holding it to the light protective backing and it off right behind the tape. I used the normal amount of developer (20oz according to my teacher) and got 5 perfect rolls shot on a Holga. My teacher was most impressed.



The hell is 80mm film?


----------



## Antithesis (Nov 23, 2007)

doobs said:


> The hell is 80mm film?



On the patterson reels there is 3 notches, 35mm at the small end and 120mm at the large end. There's one in the middle so I was just taking a stab at it.


----------



## Helen B (Nov 23, 2007)

The middle setting is for 127 film, which is about 46 mm wide. 120 is about 60 mm wide (closer to 63 mm maybe).

Best,
Helen


----------



## doobs (Nov 23, 2007)

Yeah, I was going to say, mine has settings for 35, 127 and 120. :/


----------

